# Best PC Games to look forward-2014-15



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 7, 2014)

Hai,

I am compiling a list of all the *Best PC Games* that will release in the near future (ie. 2014-15)



The Vanishing of Ethan Carter - September 25 2014

Middle Earth Shadow of Mordor - September 30 2014

Alien Isolation - October 7 2014

The Evil Within - October 14 2014

Assassins Creed Unity - October 28 2014

Lords of the Fallen - October 28 2014

Call of Duty Advanced Warfare - November 4 2014

The Crew - November 11 2014

Dragon Age Inquisition - November 18 2014

Far Cry 4 - November 18 2014

Project Cars - November 18 2014

GTA5 - January 27 2015

Dying Light - January 27 2015

Witcher 3 Wild Hunt - February 24 2015

The Division - TBA 2015



If there are any more to add that I had missed please update here. Thanks.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 7, 2014)

How is Destiny in the list, also this is redundant as there is a similar list already in the PC Gamerz section


----------



## gameranand (Sep 7, 2014)

In that list he only game that I am looking forward to is Witcher 3.


----------



## tanmaymohan (Sep 7, 2014)

GTA V, COD,unity and W3 i am looking forward to .


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 8, 2014)

Add *Far Cry 4*  to that list


----------



## $hadow (Sep 8, 2014)

Far cry 4, w3 & cod


----------



## ZTR (Sep 8, 2014)

The Crew - 11 Nov


----------



## abhidev (Sep 8, 2014)

[YOUTUBE]w-aAWXKZS9M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Cyberghost (Sep 8, 2014)

I'm looking for GTA V, The Crew and civilization beyond earth


----------



## Gen.Libeb (Sep 8, 2014)

The division ?


----------



## masterkd (Sep 8, 2014)

is it only me waiting for shadow of mordor?


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 8, 2014)

U must include Lords of the Fallen also.. looks very promising, especially for PC souls fans who wont be getting the awesome Bloodborne


----------



## iittopper (Sep 8, 2014)

masterkd said:


> is it only me waiting for shadow of mordor?



Me also .  Also who is the guy in your Profile pic?


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 8, 2014)

johnjoyjoe1979 said:


> Hai,
> 
> I am compiling a list of all the *Best PC Games* that will release in the near future.
> 
> ...


i suggest creating a google doc ...........


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 9, 2014)

gta0gagan said:


> i suggest creating a google doc ...........



What is a google doc and what is its purpose.


----------



## masterkd (Sep 9, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Me also .  Also who is the guy in your Profile pic?



The Final Fantasy character "Cloud Strife".


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 9, 2014)

Dragon Age Inquisition - *November 18 2014*
GTA5 - *November 18 2014*
Far Cry 4 - *November 18 2014*
??

The day PC gamers stopped eating food forever and abandoned family and friends and went back in their caves.

*Destiny* - September 9 2014? for PC?


----------



## gameranand (Sep 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition - *November 18 2014*
> GTA5 - *November 18 2014*
> Far Cry 4 - *November 18 2014*
> ??
> ...



 Possibly.


----------



## anaklusmos (Sep 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition - *November 18 2014*
> GTA5 - *November 18 2014*
> Far Cry 4 - *November 18 2014*
> ??
> ...



Ahem, looks like im gonna be sick that week, better send a mail to my manager in advance *cough**cough*


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Dragon Age Inquisition - *November 18 2014*
> GTA5 - *November 18 2014*
> Far Cry 4 - *November 18 2014*
> ??
> ...



Destiny hasnt been announced for PC at all.. PERIOD


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Sep 9, 2014)

GTAV hasn't got any date confirmations, ja? I'm looking forward to Shadow of Mordor most this season.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 9, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Destiny hasnt been announced for PC at all.. PERIOD



Yes, You are right my friend* Destiny* has not been announced for PC at all. I was wrong. EDITED.

- - - Updated - - -



Nerevarine said:


> U must include Lords of the Fallen also.. looks very promising, especially for PC souls fans who wont be getting the awesome Bloodborne



Added buddy.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 9, 2014)

The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 9, 2014)

TheFallenLord said:


> The Vanishing of Ethan Carter.



Added. Seems like a good detective game.


----------



## TheFallenLord (Sep 9, 2014)

The Evil Within.


----------



## iittopper (Sep 9, 2014)

Project Cars also . One of the best looking racing game coming in Nov .


----------



## Vyom (Sep 10, 2014)

That Quantum Break trailer looks awesome. Too bad it would be XBox exclusive. I would definitely play that someday! Treat for those who love to fantasize about manipulating time.

Also, GTA V, Project Cars and Crew is on my list!


----------



## Alok (Sep 23, 2014)

Change release date for PC version of GTA V


----------



## tech0freak0 (Sep 23, 2014)

Add "Dying Light " to list


----------



## johnjoyjoe1979 (Sep 24, 2014)

Added Dying Light to the list & Changed the Release Date of GTA 5...


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> How is Destiny in the list, also this is redundant as there is a similar list already in the PC Gamerz section



Destiny wont make it to PCs? I wish they do in 2015 
Watching its streams on Twitch lately.


----------



## Nerevarine (Sep 24, 2014)

Piyush said:


> Destiny wont make it to PCs? I wish they do in 2015
> Watching its streams on Twitch lately.



same here mon, same here..
its like borderlands mixed with halo :/


----------



## sam_738844 (Sep 24, 2014)

Destiny has disappointed its lovers in numbers of aspects as the quasi-mmo they expected it to be. Some which includes points like repetitive grinding of strikes and mission plays, loot system and weapons are made lazily , boss battles are barely interesting, no buildups or ambiance of suspense, cut scenes are half-baked, making little sense in character relationship and their values, specially the most significant events and characters are either left unexplained or are perfect DLC baits. The game is like a light year away from being another borderlands, not sure about halo. 

Visuals are beyond awesome, the landscape design and scenic elements are next gen for sure, awesome soundtrack as well. PVP is fun though


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 24, 2014)

Looking forward for batman arkham knight..the main thing that got me excited is the ability to drive the batmobile anytime. 
Batman arkham knight is slated to release on 2nd June 2015.


----------



## sutta_boy (Sep 25, 2014)

I will play almost every game on the list except COD, and Mmorpg's.  The ones which got me excited are :-

Far Cry 4 - Far Cry 3 was one of the best games I've ever played, the Gameplay, the graphics, the story and everything in that game was nothing but excellence. Far Cry 4 is very promising as well.

Gta 5 - Who isn't excited for it?

Arkham Knight - The main reason behind this is that Rocksteady is developing this and not WB Montreal, Arkham Origins was a weak game with no proper story, sure they had a bigger city but it was full of nothing--it was empty. Arkham City had a smaller map but it was so concentrated that you will find something new every time. 

Assassins Creed Unity - I already know Ubisoft will screw it for PC just like AC4, they will not optimize properly for PC users but then again I play AC games in conquest of a character and story as strong as Ezio. 

I will definitely play all the RPG's but will be waiting eagerly for the games mentioned above.


----------



## gameranand (Sep 25, 2014)

I just hope they don't fck up FC4 Crosssfire as they did with FC3.


----------



## saifraza.khan.1 (Sep 26, 2014)

i am really hopefully waiting for albion online looks absolutely groundbreaking on paper but have to try it first


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

Waiting for GTA V...But they are delaying release date.. :X


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 26, 2014)

abhigeek said:


> Waiting for GTA V...But they are delaying release date.. :X



don't buy let reck * suffer , they intentionally delayed the date for pc version so other console units can be sold............


----------



## abhigeek (Sep 26, 2014)

^^ yeah, i already know that...
They are basically scared from PC Gamers..


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

hariyaksh said:


> I don't how you missed out ARKHAM KNIGHT from the list.The Arkham Series has recieved critical acclaim from IGN, GameRankings and Metacritics. Yes the PC edition did have severe glitches and technical flaws pertaining to compatibility issues with several hardware configurations, but the console versions were very well recieved.



You forgot one thing. This is a PC oriented forum, there is a separate console section. There this game might get some praise, but here it shall face the hatred of gamers.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 6, 2015)

hariyaksh said:


> Well it is true that the Developers did not pay enough attention to the PC platform as compared to the console edition. But from what I read online, Rocksteady did not port the PC edition. Instead Warner Brothers Inc. outsourced the porting PC edition to some IRON GALAXY Studios and evidently they failed miserably in their job. Of course it's a huge setback for Warner Brothers and I'm hoping they have learned their lesson.



I don't give a flying Fck who ported this piece of $hit. PC deserved more, they treated it like chicken $hit. Why on earth Rocksteady didn't port the game, it was their reputation on the line, not IRON GALAXY, no one knew that name till now. They knew about it for months and they still didn't delayed the release and released it at $60 game which doesn't run with $40 season pass. WTF is this ?? Good thing that many many users used Steam refund policy and negative reviews. That hurt them and they had to suspend the sale of a game.
And Denuvo DRM, seriously. Like steam DRM is not enough.


----------

